# Daughter's new rod.....PINK!!!



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is her new rod...She's seven and casting a Abu Garcia 5500C3..


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Ahhh man thats awsome!
Peerdy rod for a girl!.. And she's casting a ABU at 7? Holy cow you must be proud! You go girl!.. 
Is she out fishing you yet? lol..


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very Nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Quite nice! :fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Very nice...I like the Tiger wrap addition, Nice touch.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Pink rods for the lady*

Sweet rod. Here's a photo of an AS 1265 built for the wife...

http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4540

Sandcrab


----------

